# Student Visa for Masters



## cheers15 (Aug 27, 2015)

I am considering doing a Masters by research in HR in Australia. I understand that you can work fulltime while doing this. Has anyone done a masters in Australia and any advice.


----------



## newpain01 (Feb 18, 2017)

I am also considering doing a Masters in Computer Science.
I researched and saw that the "Postgraduate Research Sector visa (subclass 574)" is closed for new applications on 1 July 2016. This leaves you with Student visa (subclass 500) and the info for this visa says " Students completing a Masters’ degree by research or a doctoral degree (PhD) do not have work restrictions"

Where are you searching for universities? I am also researching for scholarships for Masters, if anyone has some info, please share.


----------

